# Boots that fit Flow Bindings



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm propably going to buy the Flow NXT-AT-SE bindings and i want you tou recommend me some boots that you have tried with these bindings. I wear 12(us), 46(eu) boot size.


THANKS!!!


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

I have those Flow's, great bindings! I wear Salomon boots from like 5 seasons ago, but pretty much any boot can be made to fit given you are using the correct size binding. The only thing I can see being a problem is the somewhat slimmer heel cup. They are very tune-able/tweak-able to get everything dialed in right. Just be prepared to spend some time with them. Setting 'em up right is key.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

What he said. I'd go with the Salomon F-Series. I ride 24s. Im a size 12 boot and I think I ride L bindings, I think. XL was too big. I've had them for about 5 years, ride about 20 days a year in them, usually from early lifts, often till last call. This year they are finally starting to get a funk going to them. Funky-nasty! They are awesome boots that are super comfy, and best of all....fit very well with the flows. Again, Dial them in, right, and you'll be all set to let it Flow!


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

You did the process wrong. 

Find boots that fit your foot. If they fit your binding, good. if they dont, get new bindings. =)


----------

